# Hobby - Manufacturer Email Address.



## 106410

I am trying to contact Hobby by email to see why they are not responded to my letters of complaint but I am struggling to find their email address. Lowdhams gave me www. Hobby-caravans de which is their site but I cannot seem to grasp any email contact details. Can anyone help please. No one else in the uk support system seems to be bothered. Thanks.Pete.


----------



## motoroamin

The only one I could find was [email protected] which may not be the right department.

Email addresses on websites tend to get spammed, so usually there is a contact form, but having looked, I couldn't see one.

Many manufacturers expect the dealer network to resolve customer concerns and will often refer difficulties back to them.


----------



## 101578

:? I've never had to contact them but in the handbook (operating instructions) it has this address;
Hobby Wohnwagen.H.Striewski GmbH
Schafredder 28
D-24787 Fockbeck/Rendsburg
Tel;(+49)4331/606-0
email; [email protected]
internet; www,hobby-caravan.de

Hope this helps.


----------



## Arizona

Laidback

I've sent you a PM

Arizona


----------



## 94166

*Hobby Contact*

Try this lady, she was very helpfull to me and she supplied a handbook in English when asked, 
i.A. Marion Baasch
Kundendienst

Hobby-Wohnwagenwerk
Ing. Harald Striewski GmbH
Harald-Striewski-Stra?e 15
24787 Fockbek
Deutschland

Telefon: +49 (0)4331/606-0
Telefax: +49 (0)4331/606-420
[email protected]
www.hobby-caravan.de


----------



## EJB

Stra?e...Strasse :wink:


----------



## 101405

*hobby*

strabe? -sreet


----------



## 101405

street?


----------



## 106410

Got the address and have already emailed and received a letter back reference my paint defect and they say its not their problem its Brownhills and we have just heard some bad news about them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 113433

*hobby*

Hi everybody, I looking for Hobby 750. (1998-2000) We want to live full time on the our motorhome. If you can help as to find our motorhome please help as. Somebody knows what kind of brand is Hobby? They has website? Becouse I didn't find.. :-(
thanks.


----------

